# desmond mason's PT



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)

is he going to play only 20 minutes everynight?


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

I think he'll get to play more than that. A bit of SG and SF, maybe even PF. Truth is that with Gary and Sam on the same team, they're going to take up most of the minutes in the backcourt, so I see him log his minutes at the SF with Tim Thomas, and Kukoc move to the PF position behind Mason. They're going to go small...


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*yea*

DM is gonna have to suffer till the end of the season when a trade is going to have to be made cause they have a guard overload.


----------

